# How do I drill the hole in the wall if I don't know location of electrical wire



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Some of the better stud finders have electricity locaters in them, or buy a specialty circuit tracer


----------



## popkadurak (Jun 14, 2006)

Will the fact that I have plaster walls affect the reading?


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

Why do you need to locate the wires? Simply so that you don't cut them? Is the cabinet hung IN the wall or ON the wall. If you're simply screwing it to the wall just avoid drilling too deep. The wires should be over an inch inside the wall. Drill, put your plugs in and screw on the cab.


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

The stud sensor with current finder will be able to penetrate the plaster.


----------



## ERIK2173 (Oct 19, 2005)

I don't remember the brand of stud finder I bought but it was in no way a cheap model, it does have a current finder built in but it was hit and miss through my plaster walls.
It was actually pretty useless for findind studs, and it got a very weak signal for wires.


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

Try Zircon. I use the Zircon videoscanner 5.5. It scans wood+metal and has a continuous ac detection. You will need to move it away from the wall a little after you detect current in order to get a better idea where the wire goes.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

My zircon works very well for AC detection, best stud finder I've ever used as well...


----------



## ERIK2173 (Oct 19, 2005)

After looking it up I have one of the Zircon's I think it's the Multi Scan Pro. I basically bought the best one I could find at Lowe's since my old one told me there was a stud everywhere. The deepscan mode worked O.K. in some rooms but form my bathroom ceiling it didn't work at all.


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

If you get digging around, let us know how many layers of plaster you have. You should be able to test the ac function on an extension cord with layers of scrap sheetrock over it.


----------



## ERIK2173 (Oct 19, 2005)

True, your walls may be thinner than mine are, with the backerboards and the plaster there is over an inch over the top of the studs in my house. Which by the way makes it very hard to buy replacement pre-hung doors. 
How the wire is shielded might also have some effect on how easily you can find them.


----------

